# debit card



## RandyGB (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi m8 just been on your site to do an order but dont you take debit cards ?
can i ring you my order i the morning.

Cheers Andy


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I bet its a switch card....

We have been having issues with Switch.... 

Call me in the morning and we can sort it


----------



## RandyGB (Mar 21, 2006)

No problem m8 do you have any megs 80 & 83 i think you only had the 80 listed

Cheers Andy


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

got both


----------

